# Leota



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Going up to my buddies cabin to finally ride snowmobiles. We picked up a super clean 2006 2up SkiDoo. My 8 yo daughter is pretty excited (and maybe her dad).


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sure looks clean. Enjoy!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

We had fun on the trails and some tubing.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Kids having fun! That's what it is all about. Oh, and if the parents have a little fun while their kids are, that's OK too. LOL.


----------

